# Tire chains? Are they important?



## bstout (Sep 6, 2007)

I just purchased a new Boss Sport Duty 7 1/2 for my Toyota Tundra 4X4. I have a half mile long dirt driveway. Should I have a pair of tire chains? I've got Goodyear Silent Armor Wrangler tires on my Tundra. I'm not sure what to expect?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Nope. Just put a little weight in the back. Boss should have recommended weight for ballast, subtract the weight of you cap and you are set.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Flipper's right. Don't bother with chains unless you're going to have some really steep hills.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

or you get a heavy snow with ice on top i have put chains on 3/4 and 1 ton truck before to break the ice or the steep grades


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Honestly, who runs chains anymore??


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah last time i was out rubber and freezing rain dont go to well so yeah people still use chains


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

i always like keeping a pair in my truck just in case think if you somehow lost your 4 wheel drive


----------



## niv (Dec 3, 2007)

Not many people use chains anymore, but it is the ones that dont even carry them anymore that are the real fools. Theres nothing like knowing in the middle of the night in a whiteout that you have a back up plan!!!


----------



## baltz526 (Dec 27, 2007)

i always run chains on both ends, if you want to get it done and not tear up your equipment, chains help a lot. it takes me 5 minutes to chain up 4 wheels, i then run them till the roads break up to bare pavement. rear ballast is also mandatory


----------



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I did last year on Full Sized Blazer, but the tires were not that great, then I got a set of Winterforce tires w/Studs and have not had a need for the chains. But, they are close at hand in case.


----------

